# flight MH370: The Vanishing Act



## kcvet (May 18, 2014)

the seach is still on going but the movie maker has his own ideas

A new trailer for a movie about the missing Malaysian Airlines flight MH370 has hit the internet just 10 weeks after the plane vanished.
Rupesh Paul Productions touted The Vanishing Act trailer at the Cannes Film Festival to look for prospective investors on Saturday.
It could be in theatres within months as filming is expected to take place over 35 days and have more than 200 actors.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...matic-trailer-hits-YouTube.html#ixzz325g7SE7W 







seems a little premature but a buck is a buck. what do you think happened?? I think its at the bottom of the sea


----------



## Raven (May 18, 2014)

I agree that it's at the bottom of the sea somewhere and I don't think the movie
would be too interesting and it's way too soon.


----------



## kcvet (May 18, 2014)

especially with so many still greiving


----------



## Ina (May 18, 2014)

I agree that it is too soon. Those poor families will just be hurt all over again, and for what? Another dollar?


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 18, 2014)

All these people see are dollar signs to make money off of tragedies like that. :dollar:  I agree, too soon and way too many still grieving their losses.  A guest on this radio show awhile back suggested it may have landed on land, and not in the sea.



> In the first half, former police officer specializing in accident investigation, James Sanders, shared updates on the missing Malaysian plane. Even though investigators are currently searching the Indian Ocean for some satellite-spotted debris, he believes the more likely explanation is that the plane landed on the ground somewhere.
> 
> He called the current search "a public relations routine," and suggested that the debris is probably ocean trash, as that part of the sea is known to have such patches.
> Sanders investigated the TWA 800 crash and concluded there was a US government cover-up of a missile launch hitting the plane. He now suspects the media is being manipulated or fed inaccurate information regarding the Malaysian jet disappearance.
> ...


----------



## kcvet (May 18, 2014)

so many theories. i was thinking at first it landed. but where and how do you hide something that big?? concerns were it was going to be used in another 911 attack. they allowed a muslim to board with a stolen or expired passport. also someone bought his ticket just hours before takeoff. just smells like hyjack to me. its been well over 2 mons now and not a hint or a sign. i never even see the media carry the story anymore. might be the biggest mystery since Amelia Earhart

and i don't trust the malay Gov. their hiding something IMO


----------



## Kaya (May 18, 2014)

I'm with kcvet. But I think that plane is hidden somewhere, and the people on board are dead. I also think we will see that plane again some day, and it won't be a welcome sight.


----------



## kcvet (May 18, 2014)

the first sign of hyjacking is the transponder is turned off. as it was here and the 911 attacks. terrorists are trained to know exactly where it is in the cockpit. but why is it even there??? IMO it should be on another part of the plane. inaccessible  

*KUALA LUMPUR - Whether by accident or design, whoever reached across the dimly lit cockpit of a Malaysia Airlines jet and clicked off a transponder to make Flight MH370 vanish from controllers' radars flew into a navigational and technical black hole.*

story


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 18, 2014)

I think they're hiding something for sure Kcvet, and other governments are helping them, IMO....can't believe they didn't get down to the nitty gritty yet on this case.


----------



## Kaya (May 18, 2014)

Agreed. Mala is very involved in this..and probably a few radical muslims from wherever they are in stealing this plane.


----------



## kcvet (May 18, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I think they're hiding something for sure Kcvet, and other governments are helping them, IMO....can't believe they didn't get down to the nitty gritty yet on this case.



The dominant religion in malay is muslim. about 61% of the population. and terrorist cells operate all over the far east. they even have splinters in China which they hate. and that was the planes destination. so something stinks to high heaven here


----------



## Justme (May 19, 2014)

I think it is very bad taste to make a film about its disappearance so soon! It wouldn't surprise me if the plane'sinal destination was nowhere near the search areas!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 20, 2014)

I still think that the plane was hi-jacked, either for the passengers or the cargo. I think it was probably flown to the base in Diego Garcia, and I believe that the passengers are probably being kept somewhere, and are still alive.
The plane itself could have been cloaked again, and then dumped into the ocean someplace where it is very deep, and would be hard to detect the flight, or to retrieve it if they do eventually find it. That way, no one would ever know whether the people on board were also lost or not.
I agree that it is way too soon for a movie, and would be wrong to do that while the families are still grieving their losses. It is probably just a way to bring the whole thing to a close in the mind of the public.


----------



## kcvet (May 20, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I still think that the plane was hi-jacked, either for the passengers or the cargo. I think it was probably flown to the base in Diego Garcia, and I believe that the passengers are probably being kept somewhere, and are still alive.
> The plane itself could have been cloaked again, and then dumped into the ocean someplace where it is very deep, and would be hard to detect the flight, or to retrieve it if they do eventually find it. That way, no one would ever know whether the people on board were also lost or not.
> I agree that it is way too soon for a movie, and would be wrong to do that while the families are still grieving their losses. It is probably just a way to bring the whole thing to a close in the mind of the public.



Diego Garcia does have a runway but its populated. I don't think they wanted any witness's around. i think it was hijacked to. but i think the passengers are all dead. it ascended up to around 41,000 feet, which is above the aircrafts limits. then took a nose dive down to around 25,000. more than likely this killed all the passengers. one theory claims it was flown to either Pakistan or Afghanistan. a new coat of paint and everything inside ripped out to make it a flying bomb. who knows ?? I thinks it at the bottom of sea. the black box becons have long stopped sending a locator signal. 
this flick comes out this fall. if enough people boycott, its a financial failure and a lesson taught. 

im also surprised conspirators have not started in on who's fault it is


----------



## Davey Jones (May 20, 2014)

If leader guy that took 200 teenage girls and nobody where the heck they are,Im sure he can hide a plane too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2014)

Almost sure of hijacking. http://www.naturalnews.com/045800_Malaysia_Airlines_Flight_370_hijacking_cockpit_tampering.html  I was listening to a radio show where they said it could have landed on a small island to be gutted out and used as a bomb.


----------



## kcvet (Jul 1, 2014)

a real mystery. will it ever be found???


----------



## Falcon (Jul 1, 2014)

Too many "ifs".  I refuse to speculate.


----------



## kcvet (Jul 1, 2014)

could be a modern day Amelia Earhart


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 1, 2014)

I agree with Falcon.  Too much speculation,that makes us become more paranoid.  We have to accept that we have limits, and we may never know what happened.  We're not used that.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 1, 2014)

I like the article that SeaBreeze posted, and it seems to make sense to me that if things were deliberately tampered, then it was not for the purpose of just dumping the whole plane out in the ocean somewhere. I have thought all the time, that there was either someone, or some thing on that plane that was important enough to take the risk of hijacking it.
I would not be surprised if the passengers are all still alive somewhere either. Although, if it was some cargo on the plane that it was hijacked for, then that could have  been removed at some secret airport, and the the plane and passengers dumped into the ocean somewhere already dead. if that turned out to be the case, the plane could literally be at the bottom of the ocean anywhere, and we would maybe never find it, unless some debris somehow surfaces someplace to lead us to it.  


HappyFlowerLady


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2014)

They say that money was stolen from bank accounts of 4 of the passengers...http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...four-passengers-went-doomed-Flight-MH370.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2014)

Some 'conspiracy' theories on the missing plane...http://www.theweek.co.uk/world-news...y-theories-what-happened-to-the-missing-plane


----------



## oldman (Dec 4, 2014)

This was still being talked about this past September at the last retired pilots reunion. There were a few pilots there that flew the B-777 and they, of course have their own opinions. Normally, if a plane is flown nose down intentionally to crash it into the ocean, it should have broken apart. Perhaps, even the fuselage may have separated. It's a tough call. The new aircraft being built today have multiple transponders on-board that communicate with satellites. On the big jets like the B-777 there is a text based system known as ACARS, which is a highly technical transponder that sends out codes to satellites like maybe every hour. Pilots just do not have the knowledge or know-how to shut these systems down.

One of the International guys that flew the B-777 said that it may be possible to turn off the transponders, but someone would have to have a lot of aircraft knowledge. He was telling some of us that were listening to him that circuit breakers would need to be pulled in a certain pattern or a signal would go out that the plane is being messed with. I have only been on a B-777 just to tour it, but have never flown one or been a passenger on one, but I do know there is a lot of high tech equipment on-board. In the B-767's that I flew, we had three transponders, not including the ones attached to the infamous "black box" and one on the flight deck recorder. We did have one in the radio, which could have been turned off and doesn't require an Einstein to do it.  

It's just a real mystery and I would hate to venture a guess what happened. If the plane went into the ocean, there should be something, maybe even a piece of luggage or a seat cushion, which are able to float. Someday and I hope that I am still alive, it will show up. If it's at the bottom of the ocean, a recovery effort will find it and if it's sitting on land, it will show up there too, but don't hold your breath on that one. 

Flight Deck of a Boeing-777.


----------

